# Suitable Project Box for a Sestos PID Controller



## MartinB (May 8, 2011)

As per above. My PID is fully working now - finishing touch is to house it safely & securely.

Can anyone reccommend a suitable housing for the PID?

Thanks.

Martin


----------



## espressotechno (Apr 11, 2011)

One of these electronics component boxes ? Have a look on the Maplin website, or Ebay....


----------

